

Mega Vs Dropbox Vs Boxnet: Features Compared - rikacomet
http://rikacomet.blogspot.in/2013/01/mega-vs-dropbox-vs-boxnet.html

======
merinid
As you noted, Mega doesn't have the team functionality. But I would never use
Mega for a team/collaboration/work setting. Who knows when they'll get
shutdown again. The whole thing is way too flamboyant when all people need is
reliable infrastructure and services. Privacy is one thing, but trusting
important files to a web service founded by someone who is still on bail is a
ridiculously huge risk. I'm not judging Kim Dotcom or the team on what they
did in the past, I'm just being a rational agent in protecting my files. Also,
bitcasa would be a good service to add to your comparison.

~~~
rikacomet
Indeed, Mega gets beaten on the team aspect, but I would use it for the
capacity it offers. It would really help to have 2Tb off my PC, into the
cloud.

------
nodata
That's a pretty bare review.

* Does Mega support write to local disk, and sync to cloud?

* Does Mega support LAN sync?

* Does Mega work on all platforms?

~~~
rikacomet
yeah, its bare, because its not a pro-view. As a end user, I only compared
broadly. Btw, its hard to say, since I haven't been able to see my Mega A/c
work properly until now due to the rush.

